# Thinking of converting to Linux, HELP!!



## greekmaster (Mar 22, 2005)

I am highly interested in using Linux, but am a but nervous about venturing into uncharted waters. Any advice or encouragement about getting started with Linux?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i would suggest you obtain a copy of knoppix.

it's a version of linux that boots from a cd, and doesnt need a hard disk, but, if you have a hard disk, it will create a single file on the disk, but it will not change your file structure, so you won't have any lasting effects from running it.

except that one single file, but you can delete it no problems.

then, after you have used knoppix, you will know a little more about it, and will be able to make a good choice.

or, if you feel brave, you could download mandrake, it's the easiest to install in my opinion. and it's still full featured.

however, it's a little slow on slow machines.

mandrake and knoppix are both free.

www.linux.org has a nice data base of different distributions and applications.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I too am interested in switching. I will not switch my main computer until I know what I'm doing. I've learned everything on windows. I just wonder if I'd be able to figure out what the heck I'm doing on Linux. Someone ease my mind and tell me it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and thank you for your interest in Linux. I'd like to encourage you to look at some of the recent threads regarding this subject. Seems we get more interested parties as we go. You might be interested in a live CD to start with, as it requires no permanent installation to the computer, just start the computer from a "cold boot" and let the software do it's thing. See this thread. http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=44257 and also this site, for more info. http://www.linux.org/info/wanttouse.html You are also encouraged to look at the http://www.linuxiso.org homepage. there is a wealth of information about getting Linux downloads and burning the .ISO files to CD. Please let us know here how we can help.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

It isn't too hard to get yourself oriented in Linux for use in your day-to-day, and after using it some, I got to where I like Linux better. You can install it on your main machine and dual-boot, Linux comes with a boot-manager that will do that. Just feed it the disks as you install it and you're good to go. Want Windows when in Linux? Reboot, and when the bootloader comes up, cursor down to "windows" and you're back to Windows. Want Linux again? Reboot. The only thing Linux really can't do that Windows can is to write to NTFS partitions. What Windows do you run? You may have to add another hard disk or use a partition manager to open up a spot for Linux. ...then again, there's always something like Damn Small Linux, Knoppix, Slackware Live CD, or something to that effect.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Well thanks for your help. I'm d/l knoppix right now. So in roughly five hours from now I may have some more questions for you guys.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

For those of you with lacking connections, you can try Beatrix. It's 182 MB. and has decent features. It therefore does lack some things found on the bigger distro's, like Knoppix, but it also will run better in smaller environments (ram).


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Linux is a tough cookie for noob's, so get a LiveCD(Knppix) and test it. Linux has a lot of do-it-your self things, but it is totally worth it. also, many switch with out knowing, but you can't play normal windows games or programs on linux.


----------



## will182 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey is linux as good as windows like what fetures does it have like can u create a network using one linux and one windows pc and can u have all games that only show that they support windows operating systems?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Truthfully, there isn't much for windows based games in Linux. Though there are some that have been 'converted" (for lack of the correct term at the moment) by the vendors. What the world needs is more Linux users crying out for the support from the vendors. Those vendors are market-driven as much as anyone else.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Linux is not a gaming system, it's realy a security/developer thing. there are very few games for linux, and there is an emulator, but it will make your sysem laggg


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you may also be interested in Damn Small Linux. (DSL) linux.

it boots from a 50 meg cd.

although, it's very limited, but can be installed as a real os without any serious hassle.

and, once you install it, it gives you a simple package manager where you can download and add packages.

it's worth a shot, i myself would feel that my experiences weren't complete unless i have tried them all.


----------



## greekmaster (Mar 22, 2005)

My main question about converting to Linux is being able to do regular word processing and other office type tasks. I am a Grad student and writing is a regular part of my life. What kind of word processor does Linux have or offer? Is there some type of office suite? I am clueless about this. . .

NR


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Im not a huge linux user but I know that all distros of linux come with their own word processing suite, just like microsoft office, you have your word processing, and spreadsheets and so on.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I *love* OpenOffice, which comes with most modern Linux flavors, and I use it for *all* things I used to use M$ Office for. It reads and writes to files from the M$ Office suite without a hitch, which I use heavily. Office compatibility is almost guaronteed. :grin: I use Linux for most of my "productive" work short of going online.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

greekmaster said:


> My main question about converting to Linux is being able to do regular word processing and other office type tasks. I am a Grad student and writing is a regular part of my life. What kind of word processor does Linux have or offer? Is there some type of office suite? I am clueless about this. . .
> 
> NR


For this, I would have to recommend Knoppix, or better yet, an installed Linux distribution. Knoppix comes packaged with Open Office, and that will, to my knowledge do pretty much everything that M$ Office will do, except crash when you're not quite done. ( Boy!! don't you just HATE when that happens!) I know, you're supposed to remember to save your work occasionally, and nobody teaches that better than M$! To learn more about the Open Office applications go to http://www.openoffice.org


----------



## greekmaster (Mar 22, 2005)

batty_professor said:


> For this, I would have to recommend Knoppix, or better yet, an installed Linux distribution. Knoppix comes packaged with Open Office, and that will, to my knowledge do pretty much everything that M$ Office will do, except crash when you're not quite done.


So, since I am new at this, where is the best place to obtain Knopppix or an "installed Linux distribution?"

And just to be sure, I can use all of my Word files with the Open Office programs? They are 100% compatible?


----------



## greekmaster (Mar 22, 2005)

If I wanted to be M$ free, could you give me a detailed, and easy to follow, step-by-step guide to doing this? What programs to get, in what order, etc.

I am deadly serious about this. 

One more thing: WIth all the Adware and Spyware and crap out there, if I go M$ free, how much less trouble will I have? And does Linux (which ever version I choose to go with) have its own browser or will FireFox work?


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

greekmaster said:


> So, since I am new at this, where is the best place to obtain Knopppix or an "installed Linux distribution?"
> 
> And just to be sure, I can use all of my Word files with the Open Office programs? They are 100% compatible?


The core distrobution area of Knoppix, I believe, is www.knopper.net. It's a (I believe) German site, so you may have to browse it either with Babelfish or go by what graphic looks right. Also, you can go www.linux.org and pick you out a flavor.

Like I said, I'm loving the OpenOffice. I have a few Word files that I made with it, and I have yet to even have a hiccup from it. It's somewhat similar to Word too. :grin:

The browser you use is usually Konqueror (with KDE, a window manager) or Mozilla, including FireFox/Firebird. "Big" Mozilla, that comes with most flavors, has a popup blocker and spam trapper. That's always a plus. :sayyes:


----------



## Deeds101 (Apr 6, 2005)

*wanting to run linux*

i havent bought a computer yet but i was planning on getting and e machine and run linux on it, but would i still need to keep windows on it and if so would any of the programs comflict with another. also how would i switch between the 2, would there be an icon on the desktop and use them like programs?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Posted by deeds101 i havent bought a computer yet but i was planning on getting and e machine and run linux on it, but would i still need to keep windows on it and if so would any of the programs comflict with another. also how would i switch between the 2, would there be an icon on the desktop and use them like programs?


I'm not an expert at this and I have not done it but here's what you do. You can keep windows and do a double boot. So before windows loads the computer asks you which operating system you want to use. Programs do not conflict with each other.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

This link contains much good information, and should answer most all your Linux questions, and help to clear up some of your misconceptions about Linux. http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/introtolinux.html


----------

